# Mac et Android



## Cendrillon99 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis ma tendre enfance, j'ai toujours utilisé des macs. Pour faire ma rebelle, je n'ai pas voulu d'Iphone. Bref bref, j'arrête de raconter ma vie. Je viens donc de faire l'acquisition du Samsung Galaxy Spica (sous Android). Une des premières choses que j'essaye est de le brancher en USB sur mon Snow Leopard et, à ma grande surprise, je découvre qu'il ne monte pas... Est-ce normal ? Faut-il un soft particulier ? Quelque chose à paramétrer ? 
Je serai très très déçue si mes deux petits appareils préférés ne voulaient pas s'entendre.
Merci pour votre probable aide !

Cendrillon


----------



## schwebb (12 Janvier 2010)

Hello, bienvenue 

- va voir dans Utilitaire de disque, s'il «voit» quand même le Samsung
- si tu as besoin d'un soft, il est forcément fourni avec le téléphone (mais ton Mac devrait de toute façon le détecter)
- manip particulière sur le Samsung pour le rendre visible (voir notice)?
- compatibilité Snow (notice aussi)?
- tester sur une autre session
- tester si le Mac détecte d'autres périphériques usb


----------



## nellie (12 Janvier 2010)

Tu aurais davantage d'aide sur un forum dédié à android.

En voici un très actif :

http://www.frandroid.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=40


----------



## schwebb (12 Janvier 2010)

nellie a dit:


> Tu aurais davantage d'aide sur un forum dédié à android.



Pas faux.


----------



## Cendrillon99 (12 Janvier 2010)

Oui vous avez certainement raison, je vais aller voir chez les androideux ! Merci pour le lien.

Cendrillon


----------



## Raph79 (22 Janvier 2010)

Salut Cendrillon,

je suis tombé sur ton topic car je souhaitais acheter le dernier Samsung Spica mais je t'avouerai qu'il était impossible d'avoir des infos claires quant à sa compatibilité avec mac. Du coup j'ai appelé 2 fois le service client de samsung et j'ai eu 2 réponses différentes : 
1- "Oui il l'est !"
2- (après leur avoir mis un coup de pression en demandant une réponse officielle par mail pour que je puisse me retourner) "Je viens de voir avec mon supérieur et non il ne l'est pas !"

Donc voilà bien déçu car ce portable semblait avoir un rapport qualité/prix défiant toute concurrence et surtout, pour une fois, une véritable autonomie de téléphone (car c'est quand même ça avant tout)... Du coup, une fois sur ce forum j'ai revérifié cette info grâce au lien de Nellie et apparemment ça confirme bien le deuxième discours que Samsung m'a tenu :
http://www.frandroid.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6260

Si à ça on ajoute un problème propre au Spica pour l'une des applis la plus utilisée dans le monde : Shazam, perso je me demande "à quand un bon vrai Smartphone ayant une autonomie supérieure à un jour ?!?!?"
http://www.frandroid.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5193

Voilà, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## fpoil (22 Janvier 2010)

Il y a Missing Sync (coûte 40 $) compatible Androïd 1.5, 1.6 et 2.0....

News sur Macge : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137553/the-missing-sync-devient-compatible-android-os

Un smartphone + 1 jour : quadrature du cercle. Le pb c'est que les batteries n'ont pas évolué aussi vite que les OS et le hardware  des smartphones.

Si tu veux un smartphone qui accepte le push, soit multitache, ait une connexion bluetooth, wifi, qui soit léger et fin donc avec une batterie de taille réduite ... et qui tienne aussi longtemps qu'un simple téléphone, tu vas devoir attendre


----------



## nellie (22 Janvier 2010)

@Raph79 :

Pour avoir eu un samsung galaxy, je peux me permettre de te conseiller plutôt un iPhone, si tu es sur mac et que tu ne recherches pas particulièrement les prises de tête. Samsung et Mac ne font pas bon ménage...


----------



## Raph79 (25 Janvier 2010)

@Nellie :
Ok merci pour ton conseil, je vais continuer d'étudier ça de prêt alors.

@fpoil :
Oui concernant l'évolution des batteries je te rejoins complètement. Après il est vrai que perso de par mon utilisation j'opterais p-ê plus pour un "juste milieu" me permettant d'avoir une autonomie correcte quitte à mettre de côté quelques spé tech. Enfin à voir... Pas simple cette étude de marché du smartphone 

Merci à tous pour vos posts


----------



## LoulouLePou (15 Février 2010)

@cendrillon: Android, en natif ne supporte que USB mass storage et sans auto-mount. Ensuite, chaque constructeur fait ce qu'il veut/peut en terme de connectivité. Je ne connais pas le Samsung en particulier, mais s'il se comporte comme un Android "brut de fonderie" ; genre HTC G1, il faut, une fois que le cable est branché ouvrir la zone de notification sur le mobile et choisir la notif "USB" puis sélectionner "monter". Et hop la carte memoire du téléphone est visible sur le mac


----------



## Clarusad (17 Avril 2011)

un petit up sur ce fil car chez moi la connexion via usb ne semble pas fonctionner.

L'utilitaire de disque m'avertit du message suivant : "Insertion du disque. Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur."
Impossible de formatter la carte mémoire (en FAT32 par exemple) car le mac voit le volume comme un disque en lecture seule !

Auriez-vous une idée ?
Merci.


----------

